# AMR or American Ambulance?



## cook (May 25, 2013)

Hey fellow EMS brethren! I'm in need of your opinions. I was just offered a position with AMR yesterday, and I have an interview with American Ambulance on the 28th. So far, I've had nothing but good experiences with AMR's employees, and I've had some fickle experiences with American Ambulance. However, I'd like outside sources and opinions from people who've already worked with them, or have close friends/family/loved ones who've worked with them before. Thanks in advance!


----------



## medicdan (May 25, 2013)

cook said:


> Hey fellow EMS brethren! I'm in need of your opinions. I was just offered a position with AMR yesterday, and I have an interview with American Ambulance on the 28th. So far, I've had nothing but good experiences with AMR's employees, and I've had some fickle experiences with American Ambulance. However, I'd like outside sources and opinions from people who've already worked with them, or have close friends/family/loved ones who've worked with them before. Thanks in advance!



Can you give us a sense of where you are, and where you're looking? To my knowledge there's an American and AMR in Florida, Boston and CA...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 25, 2013)

emt.dan said:


> Can you give us a sense of where you are, and where you're looking? To my knowledge there's an American and AMR in Florida, Boston and CA...



OP is in Fresno, CA


----------



## CentralCalEMT (May 25, 2013)

Are you talking about American Ambulance Fresno or American Ambulance of Visalia, both of which are different company? 

American Ambulance Visalia is a good company. I have several friends who work there and all of them like it. Two of them left other companies to go to them. They have a good reputation and have good equipment. They run mainly newer ford van ambulances which is typical for the county. They have relatively new lifepack 12s an power gurneys. Their work schedule is a hybrid combination of 12s and 24s averaging 48 hours per week. Their call volume is high so you will be running a lot. 

American Ambulance Fresno has a good reputation but I do not personally know anyone who works for them. I do know that all people start out in the metro system with 12 hour shifts.


----------



## cook (May 25, 2013)

I'm actually talking about two different locations; the AMR in Visalia, and the American Ambulance in Fresno. But in general, knowing the reputation of both companies helps too.


----------



## patzyboi (May 26, 2013)

I heard American Ambulance has their own helicopter


----------



## chaz90 (May 26, 2013)

patzyboi said:


> I heard American Ambulance has their own helicopter



I know absolutely nothing about this company, but so, so unlikely. Small private EMS companies with their own helicopters would be totally out of the norm. High capital to start out, huge liability, and competition from enormous corporations.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 26, 2013)

Looks like they do have a helo that they partner with Rogers Aviation on. It's based at Fresno/Yosemite airport. I'd gather they provide the staffing and hospital contracts. 

http://www.americanambulance.com/Company/Co_Services.aspx


----------



## terrible one (May 26, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> I know absolutely nothing about this company, but so, so unlikely. Small private EMS companies with their own helicopters would be totally out of the norm. High capital to start out, huge liability, and competition from enormous corporations.



Hall ambulance (the private company in kern county, just south of Fresno) has their own helicopter. Although I do agree with your statement.


----------



## chaz90 (May 26, 2013)

Huh. Well, I hereby eat my words. I'd say that would teach me, but chances are I'll insert my foot into my mouth in a few days again.


----------



## terrible one (May 26, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Huh. Well, I hereby eat my words. I'd say that would teach me, but chances are I'll insert my foot into my mouth in a few days again.



Learning process. I do it everyday too.


----------



## MMiz (May 26, 2013)

Not to take this too far off track, but as far as I'm aware only Acadian (Air Med Services, LLC) actually owns an air ambulance company.

All of the others, including those mentioned in this thread, partner with an Air EVAC provider.  

Whether it's Roger's Helicopters (American Ambulance) or Air Methods (Hall Ambulance), these are private EMS providers referring patients to private Air EVAC providers.  

In some cases you'll find that the air service relies on the private provider to provide clinicians, but that isn't always the case.


----------



## VCEMT (May 26, 2013)

You have a job offer, just take the job.


----------



## CentralCalEMT (May 27, 2013)

American Ambulance as some people have said does provide medical staff for the Helicopters. They have Skylife 4 out of Visalia which covers Tulare and Kings counties and Skylife 1 out of Fresno which covers Fresno and Madera County.


----------

